# Seed Shrimp - Good or Bad Water Quality?



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I was under the impression that seed shrimp indicate a thriving ecosystem, but if you want to zap em you can either use hyrdrogen peroxide or algaefix. I'm pretty sure that either or both will kill all inverts


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

cbachmann said:


> I was under the impression that seed shrimp indicate a thriving ecosystem, but if you want to zap em you can either use hyrdrogen peroxide or algaefix. I'm pretty sure that either or both will kill all inverts


Perfect, I have both.

If they do indicate good conditions, then its good. But I have lots of gsa in my tank, so their efforts are not acknowledged by me :icon_wink


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

These do not harm your tank, so if you leave them in, nothing bad happens. Merely part of an average days microfauna.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about them. I had them in my 29g for about a month. I think they were all eaten by my betta. He was always chasing them around the substrate.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

I get them in my guppy tank from time to time. They build up to some level and then the guppies realize that they're there and eat nearly all of them so I don't see them again for awhile.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I shouldnt be worried then  Never seen anything like it before.


----------

